# entrada aux en autostereo



## popoton (Nov 22, 2009)

Buenas tardes amigos , tengo una duda muy grande con respecto a una reforma que quiero implementar en una radio c/cambiador de 6 cd, el tema es que quisiera agregarle una entrada aux al equipo, encontre que el operacional es un TA8271HQ de toshiba http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/130885/TOSHIBA/TA8271HQ.html.
Por lo que pude hallar el ingreso se tendria que hacer por la patilla 16 a traves de un cap de 0.22uf, mi pregunta es si realmente estoy en lo acertado y de ser asi como cortaria la señal de los cd o de la radio, en el momento del uso de el injerto..Saludos


----------

